
Codacy, provider of automated code review, raises $5.1M - jaimefjorge
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/17/codacy/
======
tedmiston
It's great to see some competition in this space. Big fan of both Code Climate
and Codacy. I like Landscape too but it's a bit more niche.

One thing I'd like to see from Codacy is a comparable level of open source as
Code Climate which lets users run the full platform locally in Docker
containers through a CLI.

